#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Σχέδια Πόλης - Εφαρμογή >  > > >  >  >  Γ.Π.Σ. και πολεοδομική  μελέτη

## kalinin

Α) Ένα  μεταγενέστερο ,  του  παλαιού  σχεδίου  πόλης , Γ.Π.Σ  μπορεί  να  επηρεάσει  όλες  τις  χρήσεις  γης  στο  παλιό  σχέδιο  ή  μόνο  τις  χρήσεις  των  επεκτάσεων;
Β) Ο  πολεοδομικός  κανονισμός  της  πολεοδομικής  μελέτης  που  ακολουθεί  του  Γ.Π.Σ  αναφέρεται  στις  επεκτάσεις  του  Γ.Π.Σ  και  στα  νέα πλέον διαμορφωμένα  οικοδομικά  τετράγωνα  που  ενσωματώθηκαν  στο  παλαιό  σχέδιο  ή  σε  όλο  το  παλαιό  σχέδιο  πόλης;

----------

